# do I realy need a topshot?



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

do I realy need a topshot? got a little excited when spolling my first penn senator 6/0 and forgot to leave room for a topshot...dumby. I have heard of people going straght to weed eater line, can that be my topshot ?


----------



## Norman Bateman (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi newsharker:

No!

Best ans tight lines,

Norman Bateman
Cape Coral, Florida
[email protected]
www.batemanphotography.net


----------



## stryper (Nov 10, 2008)

Depends what you spooled your reel with, mono no,spectra yes


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

I am using spectra 80lb. how long does it need to be?


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

the topshot that is...how much line needs to come off, now it is 1/8 from top.


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

I use 200lb power pro as a top shot. It keeps the sand bars from rubbing my main line. Stip the 80lb back and use a unit to unit knot. I could also pull a bull red over the hand rail of the 91st pier with that set up.


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

nah.... just use a long leader.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Topshots????*

I've never used 200 lb spectra as a topshot...I might just work fine...

I've had pretty good luck with about 100 to 150 yds of mono the same or
just heavier than the spectra line...It takes the abuse from the sandbars
better than the spectra does...

But that is just my opinion...

Mustad7731
Jackie


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

I never understood the weed eater line...


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

I read you are suposed to use it. let it be known I haven't been out with anything bigger than a 20.00 pole from walmart. just bought a 114h penn senator,ugly stick and 1500 yds. of power pro 80lb. don't know anything more than what I've read on the net.


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

I do know this I want a pice of that action.


----------



## Rebelsharker (May 4, 2009)

50-75yds of 100lb big game


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

thanks


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

The top shot is supposed to be better to withstand the sandbars. I have my 9/0 and 6/0 topshotted. Have never done it wthout. Don't know if it is absolutley necessary tho..


----------



## Rebelsharker (May 4, 2009)

I havn't been cut off very often, but why risk it by not taking just a couple more minutes to tie up a top shot especially with spectra. It could cost you the fish of a life time.


----------



## Norman Bateman (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi newsharker:

I use to fish the Texas coast and never used a topshot. Fishing Texas we never had to deal with coral or rocks, just sand and shells. I used Dacron line only and my leaders were about 30 feet long or slightly less, and made from 1/16 in stainless steel aircraft cable.

Fishing other areas where there is coral and or rocks to contend with I might use a topshot of mono? Either way though I'd make damned sure my tackle would comply with all I.G.F.A. rules.

Hope this helps,

Norman Bateman
Cape Coral, Florida
[email protected]
www.batemanphotography.net


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

what is IGFA? definatly don't want to break the rules. what tackle is ok...read that the only hooks to use are circle hooks,but nothing more about rules.


----------



## Norman Bateman (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi newsharker:

I am sorry. I assumed everyone knew what the I.G.F.A. was. I forgot you are new to shark fishing. It is simply the initials for the International Game Fishing Association. This association is a big worldwide club that is the "keepers" of all world record fishes. They have set up some very simple rules, by which, all fishermen the world over fish by, in order yo qualify for a world record fish. You can learn more at: www.igfa.org

You need not worry about the rules. They are quite simple, but it wouldn't hurt to read them. If you PM me your address I can copy them and send them to you. Circle hooks are fine, but you can also use most every type of hook manufactured today.

Best and tight lines,

Norman Bateman
Cape Coral, Florida
[email protected]
www.batemanphotography.net


----------



## Cylinder (Oct 8, 2006)

do I realy need a topshot? got a little excited when spolling my first penn senator 6/0 and forgot to leave room for a topshot...dumby. I have heard of people going straght to weed eater line, can that be my topshot ? 

NS, A couple of thoughts on this subject...The weed eater line is the leader material, not the line you wind on the reel. How competent are you at winding line on a reel of this size, without a levelwind device, when you are excitedly fighting a big fish? This would affect how much line to remove and how much topshot you would want to install. If you can't wind the line on very straight, I would not fill the reel completely full. For the record, I use straight mono. I don't trust any of the knots when going from small diameter braid to much larger mono. jmo. Are you fishing from the Beach? If so, try to get your rod tip as high in the air as possible to reduce the amount of line that is lying on the bottom. If fishing from a pier or boat, there should be no problem with using straight braid. 

Good Luck,

Roger


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

gotta say this is the first big reel I have ever had. fished with small poles before and caught 4 sharks but nothing of any size. so the answer to your question is not experianced with these reels other than filling it way to full. thanks to everyone for the info.


----------



## GTO John (Aug 13, 2007)

Use some 80# offshore angler tight line mono. It's cheap and very abrasion resistant. But it is too thick to be used as your main line. 

Make sure to check your topshot after each trip and replace it as needed. The weakest point will be where you tie the braid and mono together.

John


----------

